# Thoughts on Dormant Fertilization for Bermuda



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

It's been a while since I've been on here. Glad to be back Stateside.

I'm in South Central Texas and my lawn seems to be going dormant, or needs a solid fertilizer application. I'm a little unsure because my neighbors lawns are still green, but mine is about 30% green. I haven't fertilized in 5 weeks but I water about an inch every 7-10 days.

I am not sure if I am needing to apply a fertilizer as it's been over a month? Additionally, that leaves the question on if the turf will even take in the nutrients since the lows are in the 30's-40's at night. Or, don't apply the fertilizer, and hope for a good green up next Spring and let it go dormant?

I was out of town for 13 days, and my wife was gone too. None of us were able to maintain the yard during that time, so when I came back and mowed, I went from 3.5 inches-1.75 inches in one cut. The top was green, but when i cut it off, the undergrowth was either stressed/dormant.

Any guidance on how to approach this is appreciated.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tex86 said:


> ...when I came back and mowed, I went from 3.5 inches-1.75 inches in one cut. The top was green, but when i cut it off, the undergrowth was either stressed/dormant.


I would call that scalped. You definitely broke the 1/3 rule, but I don't blame you - 3.5" bermuda is tall.



Tex86 said:


> ...lows are in the 30's-40's at night.


Per Richard Duble, growth is significantly reduced at the onset of cool nights. He states that best growth occurs when average daily temperatures are above 75°F, and growth stops and the grass begins to discolor when average daily temperatures drop below 50°F. He also notes that soil temperatures above 65°F are required for significant growth of rhizomes, roots and stolons.

With lows down in the 30's-40's, I would say your season is coming to end, and would wait until spring to apply fertilizer.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Much appreciated as always Ware. The low's for the past 4 days have been in the 30/40's, with the upcoming week having the lows at mid 50's. Highs will be in the 70's, plenty of sunshine.

Additionally, I hand watered my grass this last watering and green is beginning to comeback. I'm still liking your recommended approach of waiting until Spring, but with the slightly higher temps coming, if green comes back, is still holding off until Spring ideal?

One more thing, the literature your provided was very resourceful. Thanks for that as I have bookmarked it for future reference.

Thanks again.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

You scalped the lawn, and it's getting cool. It won't green up much more and will slow down to dormant shortly with the cool evenings.

I wouldn't put any fertilizer down. However I would put down any pre emergent if you haven't. A little behind if you haven't!


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> You scalped the lawn, and it's getting cool. It won't green up much more and will slow down to dormant shortly with the cool evenings.
> 
> I wouldn't put any fertilizer down. However I would put down any pre emergent if you haven't. A little behind if you haven't!


Thank you. I've decided to just hold off until the grass tells me to fertilize in Spring. But for the pre-emerfrnt part, I got it covered!


----------

